# Wanna take a stab at sexing my western shinglebacks??



## snohara (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently picked up two two year old T.r. rugosa's. I'm hoping they are male and female. I know it's probably going to be an educated guess based on appearance, but does anyone wanna tell me what sex they think my guys are? Both of their tales are quite different from one another, which I take to be a good sign.







Cheers in advance.

Scott.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

awesome little bobtails love their orangish heads im guessing w.a shingles? thanks for sharing


----------



## snohara (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Nilesh. I'm really loving them. I've always thought they were a bit common, but recently, I've reassessed and realised that they are very amazing, and that I needed to get away from thinking exotic equals better. 

You are right by the way, they are the Western Australian sub-species.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 4, 2013)

looks like 2 males just by looking at pics nice animals by the way


----------



## snohara (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words SupremeReptiles. Maybe I should get a clearer picture, they're a bit hard to get to sit still for such generally slow moving animals!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking like two boys there..


----------



## snohara (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheers Red-Ink. Is it the pointed tails that is the give away? One with quite a long tail in comparison to the other which is shorter and chunkier, however, the one with the longer tail also has a narrower head, when closely compared alongside it's 'mate'. I was hoping that it was tale length that might be a clue to sex, but now i'm realising that it's probably the roundness versus the pointyness. 
There's probably no real way to tell visually except when you see them actually pairing up and breeding. Maybe I still need to buy some more!


----------



## varanophile (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry guys, I'm going to disagree and go for one female (the paler one) and one too difficult to tell from those pictures. I find tails in rugosa are a less reliable way of sexing, and body shape to be much more important. 

If you could get a shot from directly above with them side by side, lying straight flat on the ground, it would make it easier to have a good guess.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 4, 2013)

I have used the tail method now for a long time with mine and have never had a problem every now and then you will get some a bit similar then I look at body shape and head size I have 7 pair and all are visual difference between tail is very easy to see


----------



## varanophile (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry I didn't make it clear above - I meant the tail method is less reliable with the wa subspecies rugosa rugosa (when compared to its use with aspera). I have 16 animals and have never noticed a consistent difference with tails between the sexes, however I have found body and head shape to be very relaible in adults (my opinion only though)


----------



## JasonL (Jan 4, 2013)

Pale one very much looks female, and id lean towards a female for the other one too though its hard to tell.


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 4, 2013)

i always go by head and tail. Males have a bigger, wider head than females and their tails are longer with a point to it. Females tend to have a shorter, rounder tail. 
I have a male shingleback and i can agree in saying they are awesome little guys  
One is just not enough!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## JasonL (Jan 4, 2013)

That has a very typical male boof head..


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 4, 2013)

I have not kept the wa subspecies sorry only got sa type where the tail is easy to tell did not realize the wa ones were a bit more tricky I think the wa ones are nicer animals to look at you learn something everyday they say


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 4, 2013)

JasonL said:


> Pale one very much looks female, and id lean towards a female for the other one too though its hard to tell.



I think you are spot on Jason.....

all WA bobtails have long thin tails.... different rules apply to those of Tiliqua rugosa aspera......... The pale one for sure is a female....


----------



## StimiLove (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 to the pale one being a little princess


----------



## spongebob (Jan 4, 2013)

I love these threads. Opinions lurch from one side to the other and in between we all get educated! Myself I stay on the fence and bear the splinters.


----------



## snohara (Jan 4, 2013)

*Updated photographs*

wow, thanks for all the good discussion folks. I wanted to get a clearer picture today, but it was too hot and the little guys were sheltering, and I wasn't keen to disturb them. I'll try for a better picture tomorrow, when it's less hot. Hopefully there's still some interest rolling tomorrow!! Thanks again for all the information/opinions.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, it took me a while, but I finally got some snaps, not the most pretty, but hopefully they capture overall shape, head shape and tail shape. I'm seeing two very different head shapes now, which I didn't look for before. I'd love to hear everyone's opinions again, under the assumption that these photo's make for clearer sexual identification. 






- - - Updated - - -


----------



## varanophile (Jan 6, 2013)

Still not the easiest photos sorry mate (really need them flat on the ground lying straight for best guess), but almost certain the white one is female and the other looking very female as well. 

Looking good though, perfect condition on them.


----------



## snohara (Jan 6, 2013)

Hehe! Thanks all the same. I naively thought these guys would be easier to photograph, but nope (that said and done, I'm no photographer). Anyway, your guess is better than mine, so I really appreciate the feedback.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 6, 2013)

Can we have pics of confirmed _T. r. rugosa_ pairs from people that have them to see the difference? This has been educational in regards to WA stumpies, what exactly are the physical difference we are looking for in regards to sexing this sub-species. I only keep _T. r. aspera _​and they are quite easy to visually sex.


----------



## varanophile (Jan 7, 2013)

Was looking through a few of my pics and realised how few I have from directly above. You are right they are a little tricky when it comes to make them sit still for photos.

The main clues I find are that males have a more triangular body shape, larger head, and are generally more muscular. Can be more difficult if they are over weight.

Hope these help

Male






Female





Female above male below





Male





Female





Female





Female showing rounded shape on side profile (cheating a bit as gravid in this pic)





Male showing triangular body shape and chunky head


----------



## snohara (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, thank you! Stunning lizards and I'm learning a bunch. I could see the triangular body shape of the male in the third from top photo, but it takes a lot of focus and even a little bit of squinting for me! I can see that the tail shape is all over the shop, long and pointy and short and stumpy being exhibited by both male and female.


----------

